# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Starting out witth US fissiden

## yeoyl87

A newbie here. I am interested to go into fissiden cause i am enticed by the ones i see at bioplast (boon keng shop). Some question about them.

What's the *difference between* US fissiden and normal fissiden?
Does it requires very high maintanance?
How to grow them best? On drift wood? rocks?

----------


## uorme99

Hi there, i will try to answer you.

1) Whats the dif between US fissidens and normal fissiden?

Firstly the real name for the nick: US fissidens is fontanus fissidens. The different is on their growth patterns, size and actually many more, need to research more on that. I had thai fissidens before and its growth pattern in erected growth.

2) Does it requires very high maintanance?

For my fontanus fissidens, i tied them to driftwood and some to wiremesh. it is not high maintenance but i still learning on how to keep my tank in balance state to prevent from algeas. I do find that fissidens do grow well in well lighted place and of course if can provide a cool enviroment would be better (chiller) but for my case low budget only using one fan. Once they have grown no maintenance is required except for balancing ur tank as well as periodic water change (i did mine sometimes ones or twice a week).

3) How to grow them best? On drift wood? rocks?

Driftwood wood would be best but wiremesh is fine too. i never tried on stones before so cant answer that portions.

Hope i did answer your questions. i am myself still learning and i hope if you have more infomations on fissidens do pm me about it. Wish you well and all the best!

----------


## yeoyl87

Kudos! tanks for the info. I just started mine yesterday. I tied to one piece of rock and one piece of 12 cm 12 cm ss mesh. I tried tying thai fissiden to a small piece of stone like how i tie US fissiden. I wonder if that is the correct way.

Any fissiden pros here can provide a nice pic of his tank with fert regime? :Grin:

----------


## inimicus

I'm sure there are tons of fissidens fanatics in this forum.

Any updates guys? Please share. :Wink:

----------


## denniswko



----------


## namska

thats a very nice planty tank you have there.  :Well done: 

i bet your crs are living happily in there.

----------


## ct13

> Kudos! tanks for the info. I just started mine yesterday. I tied to one piece of rock and one piece of 12 cm 12 cm ss mesh. I tried tying thai fissiden to a small piece of stone like how i tie US fissiden. I wonder if that is the correct way.
> 
> Any fissiden pros here can provide a nice pic of his tank with fert regime?


Where did you get your Thai Fissiden bro Alan?

Regards,
Ct

----------


## EvolutionZ

hi ct 13, i saw a piece of thai fissiden on a small mesh for sale at over 2 red notes $20 at polyart.

----------


## ct13

> hi ct 13, i saw a piece of thai fissiden on a small mesh for sale at over 2 red notes $20 at polyart.


I saw that too, is $25 if I am not wrong. Was thinking some bros here may selling some. But seem like not many ppl keeping Thai Fissiden.

----------


## EvolutionZ

occationally c328 do take in a very small amount(rougly the same amount as the one in polyart on mesh) for sale.. but so far i only saw it once. but i find thai fissiden quite ulgy.. i still find US fissiden the most beautiful fissiden among all others..
in fact, long ago when i started us fissiden, i am sure its one of the most beautiful plant.

----------


## EvolutionZ

love us fissiden too much. ended up having almost all tanks with us fissiden. even my uncle's one i also do up with full us fissiden. :Smile:

----------


## zenscape

US fissidens is nice and neat looking. Best of all, it is fast growing given the right conditions. I remember when it started here, LSF were selling a 20 cents coin size at S$30-S$50. A member here sold me by counting fonts and after a few months, I had a whole tank of it.

By the way, I may be out-dated, any pictures of Thai Fissidens? 

I had tried Japanese Fissidens twice but it couldn't make it. Not cheap  :Crying: . It is slightly lighter green with higher 'stalk' and also neat looking.

----------


## Panut

i am thinking of making a US fissiden wall. will it look nice? or ugly

----------


## torque6

US Fissiden will look neat. 

I am using taiwan moss right now and its a bit messy  :Sad:

----------


## EvolutionZ

this us fissiden was grown for about 1month in a non- co2 and low light tank.


hmm.. this was my SG fissiden...

----------


## torque6

Magic,
lol, you are in luck, most of us arent sleeping even though its already 2.30am in the morning.

Evo,
Thanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

magic,
nope, im not using any chiller. just fan..
US fissiden is best at around 24C.. but they do just as well in 30C tank..

----------


## dcwk

Borrowing this thread to ask a question.

Does US fissiden do better in high tech setup?

I am planning a low tech setup for my CRS tank and would like to have a US fissiden lawn.

----------


## Jervis

Interesting thread! I have yet to try Fissiden  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

fissidens are beautiful!  :Smile:  in my experience, fissidens can grow in a low tech setup (i use excel and 1/3 EI dosage), but they grow very slowly. as for temperature, they thrive in lower temperatures, but i've had mine at 32 degrees for almost 2 weeks and they didn't perish.

----------


## dcwk

I experienced good growth in my high tech community tank @27C. Planning to transfer some of them into a nano setup for CRS.

----------


## EdwinL

Hi, I understand tt you must plant in a Chilled water, is it true? Have anybody tried planting these US Fissiden w/o chiller? How did it turn out? 

EdwinL

----------


## dcwk

I keep mine at 27C using fans. No chiller. So far so good.

----------


## torque6

> fissidens are beautiful!  in my experience, fissidens can grow in a low tech setup (i use excel and 1/3 EI dosage), but they grow very slowly. as for temperature, they thrive in lower temperatures, but i've had mine at 32 degrees for almost 2 weeks and they didn't perish.


yes, this is the general observation. Dont worry about it too much as fissidens are not "difficult" moss to grow and alot of people are having success with them.

----------


## K11

Mine grow out on wire mesh initially with temperature at 25 degrees Celsius, with lighting for one or two months, now it has grown into quite a mess with only the morning sun and a temperature of around 27 to 28 degrees Celsius.

----------


## EvolutionZ

what is those white thing?

----------


## branong

i think its gravel, but looks white cos of the flash.
correct me if im wrong...
btw, nice CRS baby inside the fissidens on the right.

----------


## K11

Haha, the white thing are snails, I've got snails infestation in my CRS tank.
I do not know what kind of snails though.

Yeah recently babies CRS start appearing now and then, surprise they still breed at this temperature range.

----------


## craps

do you have white worms in your tank?

----------


## torque6

> Haha, the white thing are snails, I've got snails infestation in my CRS tank.
> I do not know what kind of snails though.
> 
> Yeah recently babies CRS start appearing now and then, surprise they still breed at this temperature range.


!! so much snails !! :Shocked:

----------


## jamesneo

Here's mine.  :Grin: 



 :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## K11

> do you have white worms in your tank?


I don't think I see any of them.




> !! so much snails !!


Think I overfed, will reduced feeding and see if the snails reduces too.

Jamesneo: what a lush growth!

----------


## michaelmah

My CRS tank have a lot white worm on the ground. You have also?

Here is my tank. after trimming...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_U8Lpwjjxf1...Snov15+001.jpg

----------


## jayottamganguly

wow!am also thinking of buying some us fissidens,but can decide where to put the moss,on wood or on the substrate with a mosquito net? :Confused:

----------


## ben loh

bro jamesneo, u have a great us fissiden... how long u have it with u...
For my understanding, there is mini us fissiden, normal us fissiden and large us fissiden (thai )... but i still prefer mini us fissiden coz they will not grow too messy...

----------


## jamesneo

> bro jamesneo, u have a great us fissiden... how long u have it with u...
> For my understanding, there is mini us fissiden, normal us fissiden and large us fissiden (thai )... but i still prefer mini us fissiden coz they will not grow too messy...


Hi,

Mine is just the normal US fissiden. Take about a year to cultivate into this. The picture is taken two years old ago and tank had been decommissioned. 

Yours is amazing too. Really feel like starting all over again with fissiden... :Laughing: 
 :Grin:

----------


## knight

> bro jamesneo, u have a great us fissiden... how long u have it with u...
> For my understanding, there is mini us fissiden, normal us fissiden and large us fissiden (thai )... but i still prefer mini us fissiden coz they will not grow too messy...


Hi Ben, 
Am very new into Aqua Planting, was wondering where can I get those "Mini US Fissiden" that you have just mention?

Shall await your guidance.

Cheers
Knight

----------


## ben loh

well, i cant remember where i get, however if u wanna try out, leave ur contact number so i can sms u details...

Anyway bro jamesneo, is a pity u decomm it... my took roughly 1 yr also... the photo is taken last year May... now starting a 2ft planted tank...

----------


## knight

Hi Ben, 
You may contact me at [email protected], alternatively you can SMS me at 9435 8977.

Thanks
Knight

----------


## shrimpbait

> well, i cant remember where i get, however if u wanna try out, leave ur contact number so i can sms u details...
> 
> Anyway bro jamesneo, is a pity u decomm it... my took roughly 1 yr also... the photo is taken last year May... now starting a 2ft planted tank...


Hi there, am really keen on having some US fissiden in my shrimp tank which is currently housing quite a bit of mosses... they're growing brilliantly, really lush. they're tied to drift wood. nothing growing on the ground as my tank has black quartz instead of soil.

tank size: 40L, temp:24-25, lighting:1 x 18W PL, no co2, no plant fert altho can add if required.

where can i get hold of some US fissiden and will they thrive under my tank conditions?

What do you reckon?

Thanks for your help!

----------


## ben loh

Well, for us fissiden, you can get them at most of the LFS shop, like c328, colourful, NA... if you are thinking to grow moss, you don't really need to have plant fertilizer.. As for mini us fissiden, so far only colourful carry them, i do have but not enough to release them yet.

----------

